# what kind of primer & paint should i use?



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

for a fiberglass post like this(the homeowner want them white color from BM-softgloss)it is required a primer and what kind it could be?thanks guys


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Could go down the Zinsser route with BE 123.

I just checked my data sheet folder under primers on my PC on what to use on a given substrate from different manufacturers.
Start having a look yourself on the web and save your data sheets for future reference :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I always use an exterior oil primmer such as Zinsser on these type of colums, I prefer to get it tinted close to topcoat color. I never use a WB primer for these colums.


----------



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

what kind of zinsser Sean?oil based or latex? top coat will be latex thanks again ...you are a great source of knowledge


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Sean is going down the Coverstain... oil route, me thinks, Yacob :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Sean is going down the Coverstain... oil route, me thinks, Yacob :thumbsup:


Yep coverstain oil base primer with a quality exterior latex finish.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I always use an exterior oil primmer such as Zinsser on these type of colums, I prefer to get it tinted close to topcoat color. I never use a WB primer for these colums.


Why oil? Just curious, not knocking it. You could easily use an acrylic on those, im just wondering why you prefer oil.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Why oil? Just curious, not knocking it. You could easily use an acrylic on those, im just wondering why you prefer oil.


Old school I guess. When I was being taught the job WB primers would often fail on fiberglass. Maybe the primers have made leaps and bounds over the years where I have not. 
I will say I paint a lot of these and have not had any failure on any of them over the years while using my method.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Why don't you check with the manufacturer on this?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Old school I guess. When I was being taught the job WB primers would often fail on fiberglass. Maybe the primers have made leaps and bounds over the years where I have not.
> I will say I paint a lot of these and have not had any failure on any of them over the years while using my method.


Cool, ok just was wondering...."if it ain't broke, dont fix it" Usually I sell 023 Fresh Start, or 123 primer, or the Inslux equivalent.

You could also use Aura exterior and skip the priming all together.....could probably with Moorgard too.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The columns usually paint fine with anything. The collars are a completely different story however. Maybe the type has change from the early 2000's, but I have seen a lot of failures on those collars. Use a bonding oil primer on those for certain.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

You could use gripper and be *totally cool with it*. Just clean the pole up first.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have had good results with XIM products http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=30


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

There is a latex bonding primer you can buy at Sherwin Williams, this stuff works great on surfaces such as fiberglass.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

DeanV said:


> The columns usually paint fine with anything. The collars are a completely different story however. Maybe the type has change from the early 2000's, but I have seen a lot of failures on those collars. Use a bonding oil primer on those for certain.


Nope, they haven't changed.



Woodland said:


> I have had good results with XIM products http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=30


What he said. XIM 400 to be exact.

I prefer to spray fiberglass columns whenever possible. Top with a quick dry industrial enamel.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

XIM is what I have been using on the collars as well. So far, with XIM, not failures on the collars.

Remember too, that if a painter does only new construction, they often do not see the failures that repaint guys see a few years down the road. Some of this stuff does not show up right away in the first year or so.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Does fg expand like vinyl/plastic? 

I know aguy that has vinyl gable vents. He had them painted with oil and says he had to have them painted about every two years.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Why oil? Just curious, not knocking it. You could easily use an acrylic on those, im just wondering why you prefer oil.


Pretty much this. 123 or fresh start for me..


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

As long as you sand first, 100% acrylic primer will be fine. I have found with them columns, there are always pock marks everywhere on them,
I would repair them then do my sanding. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

anytime i feel there may be adhesion/or moisture problems, such as on the collars of these, where they may get exposure to alot of weather, I'll bust out the cover-stain like Sean says. Acrylic bonding primers have their place but in my experience don't hold up as long where moisture and sun focus, especially on smooth substrates like this.


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

I live in Michigan, and have yet to have a problem. Nothing wrong with using oil, I came up in the oil days, and oil primers are still viable for some applications. I just feel there is no reason to use if you don't have to.
Heres a column with just acrylic.


----------



## jm1841 (Apr 7, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I have had good results with XIM products http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=30



XIM is always my substitute if I do not have the SW product I need in stock. Good stuff, both their solvent and WB stuff.


----------

